# The Future Farm 2013



## WindWalker1970 (Jan 10, 2013)

The Plan:
Looking for 5 more individuals who are interested in forming a
commune / farm / off the grid world on 5 to 10 acres.
With a total of 6 people (counting myself) working for 6-8 months
by August/Fall 2013 try and raise $5,000 each.
With said $30,000 we enter into an argeement of purchasing
5 or more (10+ preferable) acres somewhere in the midwest.
Buying said land outright as so never to be under any bank's thumb. 
Future property tax would be the only "must pay" debt.
More details to be worked out as needed.

Super heavy drug or drink users need not apply.
A beer or smoke is fine, but no "let's get wasted and wreck the place people" wanted. Sorry.
Whiners and lazy bums need not to apply either. 
Not that I am gonna be up at 5am every morning, but I will be out doing my part.
If you can't help grow or raise it, then you don't get to eat it.
If this sounds like a project you would be interested in please contact me for more info.
~Ronnie (WW70)


----------



## DerelictSCum (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm in.. I'm about to take off from SC and I'll be looking for places like you're talking about... If you want help, you've got it... Just let me know when


----------



## Roots317 (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm currently saving up to get 10-15 acres in SE TN. Land is super cheap out there, about 1k to 1.5k per acre. I'm down with pooling funds though and getting a larger plot of land. One of my friends is saving up for the same thing also. I was intending on using natural building, and having a few different permaculture gardens (each about 2 acres) with different plant guilds etc.


----------



## schmutz (Feb 26, 2013)

Where in TN are you finding land that cheap? I was looking last week and everything seemed to be in the 6 grand / acre range. I originally was looking to go that way but I am leaning toward Arkansas now


----------



## Roots317 (Feb 27, 2013)

http://www.landandfarm.com/ 

Mostly from that site.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Feb 27, 2013)

ugh...if it was the pacific northwest or alaska, i'd be soooo down for it. but i just can't stomach living for any amount of time in the midwest. best of luck tho, please keep us posted!


----------



## schmutz (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for the link, will check it out


----------



## Tuwy (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh cool, Ill have to stop by and help when this is up and running!


----------



## kokomojoe (Mar 4, 2013)

I'd also be down if it weren't in the midwest. I've lived in Indiana my whole life and let's just say that shit gets old.


----------



## WindWalker1970 (Mar 8, 2013)

I just aquired 10 acres to start this project.

It is in Southern Missouri.
Yes it is the mid-west but land is cheap and the growing season is great.

If anyone wants to stop by and help/crash for abit or such drop me a PM or text.

423-4one4-597one

If you want to stay and be part of the project long term we can discuss that.
I want to make this a peaceful place. I am not a hippy by any means, but have a low tolerance for assholes and scumfucks. So if all you want to do is party 24/7 and be an ass, this won't be the place for you.

~Ronnie


----------



## schmutz (Mar 8, 2013)

Dude, that sounds so ideal.


----------



## p4r4d0x (Mar 23, 2013)

What are you currently working on at the site?


----------



## dprogram (Mar 24, 2013)

Ya know happyearthhomes bought some land in that area and he was working on his property and a couple RV's. Is it really considered the midwest? Im in West TN and thats only a few hours away. Now if I could just my folks to let me have their land in Hardy, AR I'd be set. Good luck man!


----------



## WindWalker1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

schmutz said:


> Where in TN are you finding land that cheap? I was looking last week and everything seemed to be in the 6 grand / acre range. I originally was looking to go that way but I am leaning toward Arkansas now


 
I bought in Missouri. Land in TN must have GOLD on it as most sellers want $6k to $10 for it. There is no "cheap" land in TN unless it is in a flood zone or swampy area. =/


----------



## WindWalker1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

dprogram said:


> Ya know happyearthhomes bought some land in that area and he was working on his property and a couple RV's. Is it really considered the midwest? Im in West TN and thats only a few hours away. Now if I could just my folks to let me have their land in Hardy, AR I'd be set. Good luck man!


 
I'm in touch with HappyEarthHomes. They are good people. The land I purchase is a stone's throw from them. =]

See my update on the place in the other thread in this section.


----------



## WindWalker1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

p4r4d0x said:


> What are you currently working on at the site?


 
Not on site yet. I was waiting on official paperwork. I also have work that will put some money in the bank here in TN as I wait for warmer weather. Looking at mid-May. See my other thread for details.


----------



## WindWalker1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

Roots317 said:


> I'm currently saving up to get 10-15 acres in SE TN. Land is super cheap out there, about 1k to 1.5k per acre. I'm down with pooling funds though and getting a larger plot of land. One of my friends is saving up for the same thing also. I was intending on using natural building, and having a few different permaculture gardens (each about 2 acres) with different plant guilds etc.


 
If someone is selling at $2k an acres in southeast TN, you better ckeck and double check and find out what is wrong with it. Most 5 acres plots are going for $35k and up. Hell most 1-2 acres are $10k and up. And this is land worth buying. Don't buy in a flood zone or a very low lying swampy place. You will hate it and have so many problems. just be careful as there are some shady land sellers out here in TN that will hype it up as some kind of paradise. I know I have looked at land in this area for years.


----------



## Roots317 (Mar 28, 2013)

It's land that doesnt have access to electricity, water/sewage, and is basically just overgrown forest on the mountain side. Some that I was looking at didn't even have road access. I'm assuming that's why its so cheap but for me none of those things are that detrimental.


----------



## robbaked (Oct 19, 2013)

Looking to do something similar. Been looking to purchase property all summer while spending my time on organic farms. If anyone has a decent land purchase to go in on let me know. I want to become fully self-sufficiant and begin some projects such as growing hops and food by next year. Cheers.


----------



## anticivpunk (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm from Indiana and am interested in this project. Is it still going? I have a daughter and baby on the way with my fiancee. Perhaps we could establish ourselves long-term at the farm?


----------

